# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Random Photos Nov/Dec Reach...

## Sprat

A few random photos from this past trip....

----------


## Craig123

Incredibly nice. Thanks.

----------


## Lorax2

Damn Sprat, if those are the random shots I would like to see the REALLY good ones :-)
Beautiful !

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Just beautiful.

----------


## Rumrunner

Wonderful pictures!

----------


## Sprat

A few high definition photos...

----------


## T&A

Nice pics...as always  :Smile:

----------


## JaJodi

Great - now I want a new camera.

----------


## scotch bonnet gal

wow!!!!  beautiful pics!!!  did you stay at blue castle?

----------


## GGram25

Absolutely beautiful pics....I can't wait to see all of those sites again in person....soon come, just not darn fast enough!

----------


## Orchid

Gorgeous shots....as usual!

----------


## Sprat

A few photos from Ricks, where we hadn't been in over 20 years....














Ready....



Set...



Go...

----------


## marley9808

WOW!

Love Love LOVE!!!!!!

----------


## Sprat

Random means...just no order, no rhyme or reason to the where and when... But we all know the why!   :Smile:

----------


## Katho

Beautiful photos Sprat  :Smile:  Nice work with the HDR, love them!

----------


## rasta ronnie

great job sprat

----------


## Lady Jane

Hi Sprat! Always love your photos

----------


## bjritz

Wow, that just lightened up my mood for the afternoon. Wonderful shots and effects. Thanks, Sprat!!

----------


## Sprat

I am glad that you have enjoyed the photos, and thanks for your comments, always appreciated   :Smile:

----------


## Sam I Am

Great as always Sprat!  I love how each of your photos really tells a story.  I often think as I am looking at these "what is he thinking about?" or "what is she doing?" or "what is happening there?".  Thank you for sharing your gift with us!

----------


## jamaicamarylance

Wow! Great pic's as usual Sprat. I wouldn't expect any less.

Respect

----------


## msB

nuff respect

----------


## wwbill11

Very nice I will be there in 18 days

----------


## Jamerican1

WOW!!! Beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ladynegril

Beautiful-as always.Thanks for sharing  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## booger

Great to see you back posting on here Sprat. Hoping you'll share some commentary of your trip as you always bring such positive energy to the board.....

----------


## Jenn

I was so excited to see your post and your pictures. Your pictures are stunning. Thank you for sharing them with us!

----------


## HuskerJohn

Thanks Jackie!  Sweeet!

----------


## pretty40

Nice.........as usual!!

----------


## Maryann

Beautiful!

----------


## Lizardbeth

Trust me, it's not the camera that composes those stunning pictures.

----------


## justchuck

Nice set of images, but please don't stop now!  More . . .More

----------


## Islander

Incredible photos.  I especially like the one taken from Pewee's looking at Byron's "No Limit Bar", the high def sort of looks like it's painted, you are so so talented!!  Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Bossman

Your "eye" for the shot is incredible. I really enjoy seeing your work. Thanks...............

----------


## gerryg123

great photos.

----------


## Sprat

Thank you all for your nice comments, they are much appreciated  :Smile:  After traveling to Jamaica for over 20 years, once and mostly twice a year at times....photography has become a big part of the adventure for me. 

There is never a shortage of photo opportunities across the beautiful island...and granted a good camera helps along the way, but sometimes it's simply a matter of timing and capturing an image of someone or something in a split second. If you'rs so inspired then go out on your next reach....and just take the time to look around you...

Thanks again...

----------

